# 2004 X5 Radio Antenna Question



## Vonhasch (Apr 19, 2004)

Does anyone know how the antenna is run on a 2004 X5 without Nav or DSP? :dunno: I'm trying to install a Garmin GTM 10 FM Radio receiver http://www.garmin.com/products/gtm10 and I need to put it between the antenna and the radio head unit. I pulled out the radio head unit last night and didn't see a connection for the antenna.  I'm hoping it isn't connected by the CD unit in the back. I searched the Internet (Bimmerfest and X5 World) but couldn't find what I was looking for. Any help would be appreciated. :thumbup:

Thanks.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

YOu probably saw the antenna connector, but didn't recognize it. It's NOT the "standard" Motorola-type antenna connector - it's a Euro version that doesn't fit without adapters.

You would need two adapters - in and out - and you would need the car side one to power the antenna amp in the car (different version). http://www.cardomain.com/item/SCOVWA4B

I personally wouldn't even use the car antenna. I'd go to a car parts store and find some "universal" telescoping car antenna, like for an old Bug, and put it under the load floor and telescope it out as far as I could, and leave it there. Or wrap it in foam for insulating hat water pipes so it won't rattle.

But if you use those two adapters, you probably won't ever receive an AM station again... and FM reception would probably suffer too.


----------



## Vonhasch (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, I was thinking the same thing and put something like this in
http://autoloc.com/detail.lasso?itemid=hab but I would prefer to just use the existing antenna cable. I would hope the GTM 10 would ampifly the signal if it was degraded in any way. The GTM 10 comes with 5 different adapters and hopefully one of them would work. I wasn't really expecting an old Motorola type connector but something more like the Fakra connector Bluetooth uses. I didn't see anything remotely close and nor did I see any shielded cables but I'm just assuming the antenna cable would be shielded.


----------



## humanshield (Oct 7, 2005)

any ideas where the antenna is when you have navigation. i can't find it. i found one in the back left under a panel, but it didn't work. it didn't affect the radio reception. any ideas?


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

I misread your post. 

The Tuner is NOT inside the HU. It's under the load floor, under the air tank if you have that, aft of the battery. 

Not too hard to get to, but not easy for what you're doing.


----------



## humanshield (Oct 7, 2005)

is that the location for the navigation equiped x5? i'm trying to hook up satalite radio through the factory radio. but i can't find the antenna connection. help?


----------



## Vonhasch (Apr 19, 2004)

Ok, thanks for the information :thumbup: . I'll take a look under the load floor tonight. I'll probably have to go the hidden antenna route  . I'm wondering if there is enough room behind the head unit although that might effect my reception. I would prefer to keep as much out of sight as possible. Although the Garmin 2720 is a compact unit it's enough stuff on the dash. Who but BMW would put the tuner someplace other than the head unit.  Go figure.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

GM. (Various).

Mercedes. (Ditto)

Ford. (Explorer).

_There is much weirdness in the suburban night, if you only look._

Neal Stephenson


----------



## humanshield (Oct 7, 2005)

ford taurus too, and it's sister the mecury sable.


----------



## Vonhasch (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't understand it; I had no problems when I moved my 8 track player. Ok, I guess I'm a little behind the times. I went the external antenna route http://autoloc.com/detail.lasso?itemid=hab It works like a champ. If anyone is interested the Garmin 2720 with a GTM 10 traffic receiver is excellent for letting you know where traffic is. I live in Northern CT and get traffic/construction from the CT/Mass State line all the way to Long Island and New Jersey. I only worked with it for a few days but so far I am impressed. Now I have to check the response time on when the incident occurs and when the notification comes out.


----------

